# update on pumilio problem



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
i have green pumilio that has a greyish sack hanging from her backside. this not skin from a shed as far as i can tell. it almost looks like she pushed to hard when going potty and something came out that wasn't suppose too. i tried to clean it off and it feels like it attached. i didn't pull to hard because i don't want to hurt. she is captive bred and i have already seperated her mate. please help me figure out what is wrong. i can try to post a pic, but worried about stressing her out. she is still moving and jumping. 
thanks in advance for any help
troy


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Could it be a prolapse? A bit of her intestines popped out from too much "roughage"?

If so... sugar water is supposed to help. A bit of sugar in water.

I have not done this - so hopefully someone can give you more specific advice.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check the info here: http://www.dendrobatesworld.com/

Now I have not tried this method, or had the issues, but have heard of others that have had he issue correct itself. 

I'm sure others will post soon.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
thanks guys for the quick reply.
1. what is salazo salt?
2. scott, what do you meen by to much "roughage" (diet problem)?
i think your right scott, it looks like a small part of her intestines are out. i have not seen this before, and i do not want to loose her. i do have her soaking in sugar water. i hope this works.
now that this has happen, and we do save her, will it happen again? 
thanks
troy


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Roughage is "fiber".

Maybe the frog took in a bit of dirt that is having problems going through the system. Possibly a small rock?

What do you feed?

It may happen again / may not (so helpful I know). I'm luck (so far) in that I have not had this happen.

Good luck with it.

s


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

I have had this same problem in a cb Basti and a wc Almirante. They have came and gone with no problems. From what I have been told it is like a hemroid, also I have heard of people putting preperation H on them. But I didn't like the idea of trying this at all. I have only heard about using it on the larger type of dendros. They seem to be doing fine now. The first that I saw this was about 2 months ago on the basti. Most recently on my Almirante a week ago. This has only happened to my pumilio and so far only my males. Hope this helps you a bit.
Andy


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with treating the prolapse with a sugar water concentrate, but I would not soak the frog in it. I would apply the sugar water directly to the prolapse with a Q-tip.

Tim


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Troy, if it is a prolapse.......... you should really try to get her to a vet if it has not receded by now. Here is a link to our site that has a picture of a prolapse (I can post a better one if needed) http://www.martin-spot.com/frogs-terriblis.html. There is some treatment info on the page too. The frog in the picture has a chronic problem with prolepses along with some other issues that all seem to be associated with a calcium deficiency. She is 2 years old and is only about an inch long. Her siblings are more that twice that. We also had her checked for parasites because some nematodes can cause prolepses and growth retardation, but the
tests always come back negative. As Scott stated prolepses can also be
caused impaction. Generally the tissue should be pinkish, and moist and it
usually recedes. Definitely soak her because if it goes necrotic the frog
will most likely die. If things do not get better with the sugar water, consult a vet. Good luck, PM or email me for more info. 
Ed


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
she is doing a lot better. she seems to be getting back to normal. her intestines are back in and, i think there is still some swelling. i am still keeping her in a shoe box for now. 
i started with the sugar water soak (thanks scott). i also keep the paper towel in her shoe box moist all the time. i haven't seen her eat, but there is no weight loss. i hope she is not inpacked. 
thanks to all your replies, and thanks for being there for her. i will keep everyone updated. for now she is getting better.
thank you
troy


----------

